
Virginia Health Commissioner says he’ll mandate a Covid-19 vaccine - sacul
https://www.wric.com/news/virginia-news/virginia-commissioner-of-health-plans-to-mandate-coronavirus-vaccinations-once-available-to-public/
======
Fjolsvith
I'm just imagining the class action lawsuit that ensues for a myriad of
reasons.

------
ganoushoreilly
While we all want this to end, this isn't going to win people over.

------
rayhendricks
Update: Virginia Governor said he’s actually not going to mandate the vaccine.

